Ask HN: What is the best ad blocker currently? - vivekmgeorge
======
mattkrea
For Mac/iOS users, I love 1Blocker. Works great with Safari.

------
Zekio
uBlock Origin combined with uMatrix, is a great solution for the paranoid :)

~~~
weppekroka
do you know a umatrix equivalent for chrome?

~~~
Zekio
I thought it existed for Chrome, the github page has a link to the chrome
store where you can download it

github:
[https://github.com/gorhill/uMatrix](https://github.com/gorhill/uMatrix)

chromestore:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/umatrix/ogfcmafjal...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/umatrix/ogfcmafjalglgifnmanfmnieipoejdcf)

~~~
weppekroka
thanks

